# Telling the audience to get up on stage



## Obfuscator (May 9, 2011)

What do you guys think about the bands that tell/force the audience to get up on stage/mosh/do something.

I think its kinda annoying but you guys think it really helps the band's stage presence?


----------



## avenger (May 9, 2011)

I think its fine to say something like "fucking mosh!" or yell something to tell people now is the time to go crazy if its at a break just before a huge part of the song comes in.

But begging people to do something is lame.


----------



## Explorer (May 9, 2011)

Purely from an audience management point of view, it's easy to have the audience do an action which has a motivation, and hard to do one which has less motivation.

Getting on stage could seem neat for a variety of reasons: being near the band, a troublemaker liking being the center of attention, etc.

Getting off stage doesn't seem as neat. Why would someone leave? Politeness. What about the troublemaker who likes being the center of attention, though? Why would such a person get off stage, especially if there is more payoff by humiliating the band?

And now, imagine that there is more than one troublemaker on the stage. "Hey, neat mic! I'm taking it!" "Hey, cool guitars back on this rack!" 

Thanks, but no thanks. Why take the risk?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 9, 2011)

Seriously, Explorer said it best.


----------



## soliloquy (May 9, 2011)

theres a video of Zakk Wylde floating around where he pulled a few people from the crowd onto the stage, and threw his guitar on one of the guys. the awesome part about it was that the guy knew how to play the song, so he started playing. i thought that was the coolest thing ever! 

and stories go for other guitarists like john mayer who called a kid from the audience. sure, rumors go around saying it was staged as he did the same thing at 2 or 3 other shows, and he gave him his squire and all...so it seemed a bit of a publicity stunt. but still, its a cool gesture.


----------



## jymellis (May 9, 2011)

i will just leave this here


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 9, 2011)

This too:


----------



## brutalwizard (May 9, 2011)

if you watch the bands on the welcome to hell tour

acacia strain and i declare war synchronized what they were going to say, like it was part of the set list haha


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 9, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (May 9, 2011)

here we go. this is the video where zakk invites tones of people on stage, one of them starts soloing and playing the song. he gets a kiss from zakk too! how cool is this?!


----------



## Onimacaroni (May 11, 2011)

Can work well if the crowd is into it, if theyre not too bothered i think it seems a bit desperate! also more people on stage is a nightmare, we played a gig were the stage was just the floor, n someone ended up falling through our other guitarists 6505 n cab!! if the stage was big enough then go ahead get people up but if theres a good chance our gears getting knocked over, fuck that!!


----------



## steve1 (May 11, 2011)

generally i think its a bit lame.

Zakk Wylde however can pull it off. Being a legend allows you to do such things.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 11, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> here we go. this is the video where zakk invites tones of people on stage, one of them starts soloing and playing the song. he gets a kiss from zakk too! how cool is this?!




That's fucking amazing.

I'm seeing BLS this Saturday, and a good friend of ours does musicals with Red Line Chemistry's drum tech...so we'll be on the second stage of Rockfest for most of the day...

Nothing as badass as that, though.



steve1 said:


> generally i think its a bit lame.
> 
> Zakk Wylde however can pull it off. Being a legend allows you to do such things.



Most Zakk fans are because of BLS, and not Ozzy, and it's because he's so fucking down to earth with his fans. Hell, he handed a random dude his guitar, and gave him control of his pedalboard.

Personally, I've NEVER liked people getting on stage while I was playing, or bouncing for a show. The real quick stage dive is fine, as long as you don't touch anything on stage. But, I've never had bandmates or bands I've managed that thought the same. So, instead of bouncing a show, I quickly turn into a tech and have to fix everything that gets messed up.

But, whatever puts on a good show, I guess. This is also why I haven't played a show in forever...I tend to punch people in the face that touch my shit...which makes the show turn for the south.


----------



## Blasphemer (May 12, 2011)

I'm not a fan of it personally. If you're a big act, its different, but I've seen WAY too many shitty bands up here yell "GET UP TO THE FRONT", and "GET UP ON THE FUCKING STAGE" to make me ever be comfortable with it.


----------



## Hallic (May 12, 2011)

Edit: this doesn't directly adresses the OP subject but...

I once went to some punk concert(can't remember what bands, but probs USA band) in amsterdam and there was like this douche bag who got on stage. Which isn't that big of a deal because it common for people to do so they can stage dive and do some crowd surfing.

Anyhow the "douchebag"(or fan whatevers) got on stage did bit of co singing with the vox, still everythings cool, this pretty normal, is allow and stuff. but then, before stage diving, he snatched a plectrum from the mic-standard. Ok pretty lame. butttt. Next thing you know another 5 douche bags got on stage(one by one) and started plucking the chicking(i mean stealling plectrums as well). 

Pretty lame. I can understand they wanted a souvaurnir but this was just very rude.


----------



## abadonae (May 12, 2011)

I think one of the most exhilirating things to happen at a gig was at an unearth/jobforacowboy gig a couple of years back, they basically dared the audience to get up on the stage in a tiny little place called the mean fiddler in london (RIP) and the security looked pissed haha, but it just got everyone moving, no1 got on stage and yea there is the worry of having troublemakers but personally you dont try and invite people up unless you can accept that risk. Playing should be an experience for both the band and the audience, you should always do whats best for both, make the crowd go wild but keep yourself comfy and enjoying it as well


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (May 12, 2011)

Don't let noobs on stage!!! EVER!!!!



All the stuff people have seen where a prodigy steps up from the audience... Whatever... It's all organised in advance as part of the show.

I would never recommend letting people up, even if they're good. What is the point of rehearsing only to let something spontaneous ruin your day at the office?

Bands need to maintain their mystique; whilst on stage musicians ARE NOT ordinary people, that is the illusion that needs to be maintained for you to be payed!

I liked Maynard's throw and choke combo! (Thanks Bloody_Inferno)

During Marine training, they have to carry weights to simulate pulling a wounded marine out of combat for treatment, making Maynard no stranger to bearing the weight of a man on his back.... lol.


----------



## Nyx Erebos (May 27, 2011)

That BLS vid is so awesome, damn lucky guitarist.


----------



## Vairish (May 27, 2011)

It can cause probs:


----------



## Mr_Nugglet (May 29, 2011)

I was at this show today just like a local band fest thing and there was like no movement besides a few kids including myself and the band kept yelling at the crowd to move. I find it quiet annoying when bands do that after every song or every break in a song they have. It's like if they aren't going to move the first couple times you yell at them what makes you think they are going to move the next hundred times you yell. 

That was just my little input on the topic


----------



## dbuk01 (May 30, 2011)

Obfuscator said:


> What do you guys think about the bands that tell/force the audience to get up on stage/mosh/do something.
> 
> I think its kinda annoying but you guys think it really helps the band's stage presence?



It's a performance and crowd interaction is cool...its about having fun and keeping it entertaining not standing still etc


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 9, 2011)

A week or two ago I played a prom with a couple of hundred drunk 18-year olds in tuxes and gowns... about 40 of them got up on stage first song, hijacked the mics and tripped over our monitor cables, mic stands, lyrics, everything... and after getting them down 3-4 times but them still coming back every time, they stayed up there the rest of the gig. Given that nothing got broken, and the sheer enthusiasm they showed towards us (we were called gods...) and the absolutely epic response on the dance floor (which we couldn't see, most of the time) it was kinda fun. A memory for sure, I was scared to death half the gig but it was fun. However, I will NEVER EVER deal with that a second time. If the place has such poor security that drunk idiots can come up on stage and potentially damage thousands of dollars worth of gear then I will unplug my guitar, take my rig and fucking leave. AND demand to still get paid.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jun 12, 2011)

fucking no.
My gear isn't the best BUT its worth something that can't be replaced if some fucking asshole knocks it over and breaks it.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jun 12, 2011)

Disavowed makes this alot, they really connect with the audience, so I really dig it!
Playing at the same festival myself this year and I have to say that I'm little bit scared about that.

Nevertheless best OpenAir in the world.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 12, 2011)

@JohnIce: You played a high school prom and everyone was drunk? There was no administration on hand? That's bizarre.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 12, 2011)

Explorer said:


> @JohnIce: You played a high school prom and everyone was drunk? There was no administration on hand? That's bizarre.



If it's a graduation prom everyone is 18+ anyway, so they can drink freely. You're allowed to drink in Sweden from the age of 18, but you can't buy any hard liquor until you're 21.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jun 12, 2011)

Who wouldn't want tons of babes on stage while singing 'bout boners?


----------



## samincolour (Jun 17, 2011)

Greg from Dillinger Escape Plan wins at this... Telling everyone to get on the stage, and then tells everyone to stage dive at the same time haha


----------



## toiletstand (Jun 17, 2011)

yup! it can be an amazing thing

Evidence:


----------



## Jontain (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome when it goes well, but so much can go wrong, for the artists its going to be less fun having all the drunk guys thrashing about next to your stack and guitar......


----------



## Korg (Jun 17, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> Don't let noobs on stage!!! EVER!!!!



Just in case you didn't know, it's a part of their stage show, it's not a fan, it's a part of the crew, they do it at every show


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 25, 2011)

Explorer said:


> @JohnIce: You played a high school prom and everyone was drunk? There was no administration on hand? That's bizarre.



As Murmel said, the legal age is 18 in Sweden (20 to actually buy alcohol in a store though). But yeah, the lack of security/teachers/whatever was appalling. Should've grabbed a hold of someone in charge afterwards and told them that if they plan on arranging this next year again (which they probably will) they should know that I'd have demanded 2000 from them if a student had thrashed my Axe-Fx. If nothing to help the band playing next year to keep their shit intact.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jun 25, 2011)

Korg said:


> Just in case you didn't know, it's a part of their stage show, it's not a fan, it's a part of the crew, they do it at every show



That makes sense. I think that they would be held liable for any injury caused by intentional flame-thrower ownage. Unless they had waivers to be signed! OR -- "THE FIRST 15 FEET IS THE DANGER ZONE" .. you know, like splash zone..  lol


----------



## zappafile (Jun 26, 2011)

Getting people out of the audience is stupid and should be avoided at all costs. You risk your gear and the gear of others all for a cheap trick to hype the audience. It takes one idiot to spill a drink and that's it. End of gig. Theft, fights, damage etc etc. I am completely against it. I am a sound guy though.


----------



## rotebass (Jul 3, 2011)

zappafile said:


> Getting people out of the audience is stupid and should be avoided at all costs. You risk your gear and the gear of others all for a cheap trick to hype the audience. It takes one idiot to spill a drink and that's it. End of gig. Theft, fights, damage etc etc. I am completely against it. I am a sound guy though.



I agree completely, coincidently I'm also a sound guy and I have to sit and watch this go on more often than I would like, I think it looks tacky as hell and puts not only the bands equipment, but my equipment at risk.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 8, 2011)

If the show is going great and people are really into it then i'm sure someone would love to get on the stage. I'd love to get on stage with a band I like. It makes for a hell of a story and when the word gets around more people might get interested.


Though its always good to have security lol.


Audience participation can be fun as hell for audience and the band if you can pull it off


----------



## Tobi (Jul 8, 2011)

I personally wouldnt let anyone get up on stage unless they are friends or something. However I definantly think that at small gigs anyway it's for some sort of music necessaryto motivate the audience to get into it or buy more beer XD 
If they want to do that sort of stuff at that location again you need the crowd to spend money XD


----------

